# Linux-Versionen

## SkaaliaN

Es ist eine OT-Frage..Diese interessiert mich allerdings trotzdem sehr.

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Wenn es Gentoo nich gäbe würd ich immer noch in Windows rumklicken, also bräuchte ich ne Windowsoption  :Smile: 

Wäre Gentoo jetzt ab morgen unbrauchbar, ging mein erster Gang wohl zu Ubtuntu (das würde laufen, währe aber schnell langweilig) und von da aus zu FreeBSD.

Edit: Klugscheisserbeitrag: BSD is kein Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## tango

Ich würde vielleicht zu Mandriva wechseln, dann wäre es dort auch langweilig und ich würde mir mal ein *BSD anschauen..

Kubuntu = Ubuntu -Gnome +KDE

tango

----------

## gentop

Ich vermisse debian...   :Sad: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Mir fehlen die anderen BSD-Derivate als Option. Ich würde wohl zu NetBSD oder LFS wechseln.  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

OpenBSD wäre auch ne nette Variante   :Cool: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also die Auswahl ist wirklich unvollkommen.

Zum einen stehen mehrere sehr verwandte Möglichkeiten drin aber andere wichtige dafür garnicht. 

Man könnte z.b. Ubuntu/Kubuntu zusammenfassen, ebenso Knoppix/Kanotix. Dann fehlt noch Debian, RedHat/FC und die BSDs aufschlüsseln oder zu *BSD zusammenfassen.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch LSF oder Ubuntu nehmen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich moechte auch nicht pedant sein, aber  zumindest den Titel auf "GNU/Linux-Versionen" oder "Unix-Derivate" aendern. Und ich will keinen Flame anfangen, mir ist es egal, ob "wir schon verstehen, was mit Linux gemeint ist"-Gequatsche.

----------

## Anarcho

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich moechte auch nicht pedant sein, aber  zumindest den Titel auf "GNU/Linux-Versionen" oder "Unix-Derivate" aendern. Und ich will keinen Flame anfangen, mir ist es egal, ob "wir schon verstehen, was mit Linux gemeint ist"-Gequatsche.

 

Mist, das wollte ich auch noch anmerken...

----------

## _hephaistos_

hail kubuntu

----------

## gimpel

lunar linux!  :Smile: 

oder sourcemage

----------

## Lensman

Ubuntu. Habs jetzt bei einigen Freunden installiert und das ist wirklich nett gemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## buthus

ich benutze neben gentoo auch noch fedora core 4. hab fedora seit der 2. version und kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren.

----------

## dakjo

Wenn das Gentoo Project von heute auf morgen zusammenbrechen würde, würde ich es forken.

Es gibt keine andere GNU/Linux-Distri die meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

----------

## Eistaucher

Hi,

Da Open-BSD und Debian nicht dabei sind faellt mir die Wahl hier schwer. Ich glaub ich wuerd wieder meinen C64 rausholen.

----------

## gentop

 *Eistaucher wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ich wuerd wieder meinen C64 rausholen.

 Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?!?

Kennt eigentlich noch jemand von euch HPUX? Das war das erste Betriebssystem, was ich kennengelernt habe  :Smile: 

//gentop

----------

## reyneke

FreeBSD interessiert mich auch schon seit längerem. Aber Sourcemage bzw. LFS (vorausgesetzt ich hab mal wieder _viel_ Zeit) wären ebenfalls interessante Alternativen, wenn  darkjos Fork bis dahin noch nicht existierte  :Smile: .

----------

## Arudil

Wäre Gentoo morgen "weg", würde ich mit Windows arbeiten  :Wink:  Linux ist für mich z.zt nur ein Medium um mein bastelhobby auszuleben.

Um Das Hobby aber wieder zu füllen würde ich wohl ein LinuxFromScratch bauen, und danach mal ein BSD probieren.

----------

## Sourcecode

1. FreeBSD ist kein Linux System

2. Wenn Gentoo nichtmehr wäre ( oder mir zu unpassend wird ) dann würde ich zu FreeBSD greifen  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

@gentop Ja ich kenn noch HPUX, und das aktiv, ich administriere immerhin 14 HPUX-CAD Workstations  :Smile: 

----------

## moe

Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch zu einem xBSD wechseln, kennen tu ich bis jetzt OpenBSD und FreeBSD, und für meine Desktops würde ich dann bestimmt FreeBSD nehmen..

----------

## Freiburg

slackware fehlt auch  :Sad:  Das würde ich als alternative zu Gentoo sehen...

----------

## EdtheRat

Sorry, habe gerade für FreeBSD abgestimmt, wegen seines genialen port-systems, aber wo bleibt da Debian in der Umfrage? Ist schließlich die Mutter von Ubuntu & Co. In diesem Falle hätte ich für beide abgestimmt, FreeBSD & Debian, weil apt ist nach emerge das genialste Paketverwaltungstool was ich unter Linux kenne! Im übrigen, FreeBSD hat mit Linux soviel zu tun wie ein Marienkäfer mit syntethischen Blattläusen, nur mal so am Rande?

----------

## EdtheRat

[quote="Freiburg"]slackware fehlt auch  :Sad:  Das würde ich als alternative zu Gentoo sehen...[/quotSlSlackware  ist sicher keine Alternative zu Debian oder Gentoo, da es nicht das entsprechende Paketmanagment hat, es gibt Bemühungen diese Systeme nachzueifern, aber bis jetzt nix wirklich konkretes. Ich hatte mal Slackware 10.0 installiert, ist an und für sich ein rundes System, aber nicht wirklich für den Desktop zu gebrauchen (Es sei denn man ist Masochist?  :Laughing:  )Das gleiche gilt für OpenBSD, kein gescheites Paketmanagementtool, meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls nur für Servereinsatz geeignet (Firewall,Fileserver,Printserver etc.) also alles Aufgaben, wo es nicht so unbedingt auf Performance ankommt. Der letzte in der Runde ist vielleicht noch NetBsd, darüber kann ich nix negatives sagen, außer das es auf zig Plattformen gleichermassen heterogen läuft, aber für die x86 Plattform auf dem "Desktop" würde ich denjenigen, die mit *BSD liebäugeln, doch eher zu FreeBSD raten, zum einem, weil es z.Zt. mehr Programme unterstützt als Linux, und wiegesagt wegen der ports, und seinen updatemechanismen.

----------

## Pamino

Ich würde mal VLOS testen. Aber falls das nicht zählt da es ein -wie einige das nennen würden- "klicki-bunti-gentoo" ist (so scheint es mir jedenfalls auf den ersten blick), würde hier schnell wieder mein alt bewährtes Fedora laufen...

Dennoch müsste sehr sehr viel passieren bis es so wet kommt...

----------

## hoschi

Je nach Laune Gentoo oder Fedora/Ubuntu - bin da nicht so festgelegt.

Bei Gentoo gibts für das lange syncen des Portage-Trees massig Minus-Punkte, weil es im Gegensatz zu Kompilieren nicht so lange brauchen müsste.

Ubuntu/Fedora fehlen dagegen die USE- und CFLAGS, das schmerzt sehr.

Ich will halt kein Perl auf dem System, und dank USEFLAGS ist auch kein Perl auf dem System. Bei Ubuntu kriegt man das ja mit Gnome aufgezwängt, soweit ich weiß...ist halb bäh.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Debian GNU/Linux Sarge

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal VLOS testen. Aber falls das nicht zählt da es ein -wie einige das nennen würden- "klicki-bunti-gentoo" ist (so scheint es mir jedenfalls auf den ersten blick), würde hier schnell wieder mein alt bewährtes Fedora laufen...
> 
> Dennoch müsste sehr sehr viel passieren bis es so wet kommt...

 

Interessantes Projekt, würde ich mal im Auge behalten?

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich kann mich mit gnome einfach nicht anfreunden...

----------

## Pamino

 *Scup wrote:*   

> also ich kann mich mit gnome einfach nicht anfreunden...

 

ich auch nicht. KDE mag ich ebenso wenig. Deswegen programmier ich zZ etwas mim qt Designer, allerdings ist das ergebnis, sagen wir mal "nicht konkurrenzfähig" *g*. Ich hab mehr fragen zu qt als threads in ein forum passen würden. So weiß ich zumindest mal die großartige Arbeit der GNOME/KDE developer zu schätzen! (was nicht heißen muss dass ich es jetzt benutze...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Debian GNU/Linux Sarge

 

Und wie hast Du gestimmt?

----------

## misterjack

Slackware und LFS fehlt. Zweiteres werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen

----------

## wollja

Ich hab VLOS auch mal installiert, fand den Installer sehr ausgereift.

Weil ich Gnome nicht wollte hab ich ohne Desktop installiert und dann halt Kde emerged.

Mit ein wenig bastelei ist es am Ende doch wieder Gentoo.

Jedenfalls bekommt man dort, wenn man mit Gnome leben kann in wenigen Minuten ein funktionsfähiges System mit grafischer Oberfläche und automatischer Hardwareerkennung. Für  Windoofumsteigewillige eine Möglichkeit an ein GNU/Linux-System mit genialem Paketmanagement zu kommen,

ohne von Anfang an verschreckt zu werden. 

Sollte es Gentoo aus irgendwelchen Günden nicht mehr geben, würde ich es eben so behalten wie es ist. Ist dann nur ein wenig mehr Handarbeit  :Wink: 

Schönes Wochenende

----------

## EdtheRat

[quote="misterjack"]Slackware und LFS fehlt. Zweiteres werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen[/quot

Ich ergänze: Slackware & Debian & LFS fehlt hier eigentlich............  :Surprised: 

----------

## misterjack

debian ist mir schnuppe  :Razz:  der ganze andere mist auch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Debian GNU/Linux Sarge 
> 
> Und wie hast Du gestimmt?

 

Rest

----------

## Freiburg

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*   slackware fehlt auch  Das würde ich als alternative zu Gentoo sehen... Slackware  ist sicher keine Alternative zu Debian oder Gentoo, da es nicht das entsprechende Paketmanagment hat, es gibt Bemühungen diese Systeme nachzueifern, aber bis jetzt nix wirklich konkretes. Ich hatte mal Slackware 10.0 installiert, ist an und für sich ein rundes System, aber nicht wirklich für den Desktop zu gebrauchen (Es sei denn man ist Masochist?  )Das gleiche gilt für OpenBSD, kein gescheites Paketmanagementtool, meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls nur für Servereinsatz geeignet (Firewall,Fileserver,Printserver etc.) also alles Aufgaben, wo es nicht so unbedingt auf Performance ankommt. Der letzte in der Runde ist vielleicht noch NetBsd, darüber kann ich nix negatives sagen, außer das es auf zig Plattformen gleichermassen heterogen läuft, aber für die x86 Plattform auf dem "Desktop" würde ich denjenigen, die mit *BSD liebäugeln, doch eher zu FreeBSD raten, zum einem, weil es z.Zt. mehr Programme unterstützt als Linux, und wiegesagt wegen der ports, und seinen updatemechanismen.

 

[/quote]

Das letzte Mal als ich Slackware probiert habe hatten die ein recht brauchbares Packetmanagment man mußte nur noch mehr selbst machen wo liegt das Problem?

----------

## loki99

Arch ist ganz nett, IMHO!

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

>  *EdtheRat wrote:*    *Freiburg wrote:*   slackware fehlt auch  Das würde ich als alternative zu Gentoo sehen... Slackware  ist sicher keine Alternative zu Debian oder Gentoo, da es nicht das entsprechende Paketmanagment hat, es gibt Bemühungen diese Systeme nachzueifern, aber bis jetzt nix wirklich konkretes. Ich hatte mal Slackware 10.0 installiert, ist an und für sich ein rundes System, aber nicht wirklich für den Desktop zu gebrauchen (Es sei denn man ist Masochist?  )Das gleiche gilt für OpenBSD, kein gescheites Paketmanagementtool, meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls nur für Servereinsatz geeignet (Firewall,Fileserver,Printserver etc.) also alles Aufgaben, wo es nicht so unbedingt auf Performance ankommt. Der letzte in der Runde ist vielleicht noch NetBsd, darüber kann ich nix negatives sagen, außer das es auf zig Plattformen gleichermassen heterogen läuft, aber für die x86 Plattform auf dem "Desktop" würde ich denjenigen, die mit *BSD liebäugeln, doch eher zu FreeBSD raten, zum einem, weil es z.Zt. mehr Programme unterstützt als Linux, und wiegesagt wegen der ports, und seinen updatemechanismen. 
> 
> 

 

Das letzte Mal als ich Slackware probiert habe hatten die ein recht brauchbares Packetmanagment man mußte nur noch mehr selbst machen wo liegt das Problem?[/quote]

Ich habe kein Problem, ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Slackware ist immerhin die älteste Linuxdistribution überhaupt, allein deswegen würde ich es nicht einmal ansatzweise wagen, schlecht über dieses System zu reden. Wer damit arbeiten kann und glücklich ist, so sei es eben. Stabil und sicher, war dieses System schon immer, und ein glückliches Händchen bzw. Gespür für die Softwareauswahl ebenso. Also es spricht nix dagegen, sich auch mal Slackware reinzutun. Damit ist das Thema für mich beendet!

----------

## Inte

Ich würde gerne mal OpenSolaris und FreeBSD ausprobieren, aber um wirklich damit zu arbeiten würde es wohl Ubuntu werden.

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Wenn das Gentoo Project von heute auf morgen zusammenbrechen würde, würde ich es forken.

  ... oder einfach Zynot wieder beleben.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Lensman

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> ... man mußte nur noch mehr selbst machen wo liegt das Problem?

 

Die Antwort hast du doch schon selbst gegeben  :Very Happy:  Nee, mal im Ernst, es ist zwar interessant sich damit auseinander zu setzen, aber zumindest mir geht es so, dass ich produktiv arbeiten und nicht am Betriebssystem rumschrauben will. Es soll halt einfach gut funktionieren und da geht meines Erachtens Ubuntu einen guten Weg. Und wenn man Gentoo kennt, wird man bei den Ubuntu-Problemen keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben.

----------

## ugus

freeBSD wäre eine gute alternativ.

----------

## mrsteven

Hätte es vor zwei Jahren (als ich das erste Mal Gentoo installiert habe) kein Gentoo gegeben, hätte ich wahrscheinlich mal LFS probiert.

Wenn ich heute aus welchen Gründen auch immer Gentoo nicht mehr einsetzen könnte, würde ich wahrscheinlich Debian, KUbuntu oder FreeBSD verwenden.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, ich gehe mal sehr stark davon, dass es nicht so schnell passieren wird, dass Gentoo nicht mehr 'geht'!  :Wink: 

Und wenn, dann würde ich wohl auf einen Mac umsteigen.

Hab Mac OSX jetzt im letzten Jahr bei verschiedenen Leuten gesehen und fände es als Alternative gar nicht so schlecht.

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Was hilft Dir denn aber nun diese Umfrage? Ist doch im Prinzip auch nicht anders als:

"Welches Linux soll ich nehmen?" oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *Eistaucher wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Da Open-BSD und Debian nicht dabei sind faellt mir die Wahl hier schwer. Ich glaub ich wuerd wieder meinen C64 rausholen.

 

"Open-BSD's biggest advantage is that it's maintained by Theo de Raadt. That's also the biggest disadvantage."

----------

## chilla

ich würde unser haus wahrscheinlich bis auf 3 ausnahmen auf ubuntu umstellen. 

1. Ausnahme: Mein router aht eine Uptime von 102 Tagen. Und er wird auch noch weitere 1000 Tage unter Gentoo laufen - auch wenn es Gentoo garnicht mehr gäbe  :Smile:  Ich habe ihn eh seit der installation nicht mehr aktualisiert. 

2. Ausnahme: Main Arbeitsplatz: der bekommt ein lfs  :Smile: 

3. Mein Fileserver rennt seit 2 Jahren unter debian woody und ich sehe keinen Grund daran irgendwas zu ändern  :Smile: 

----------

## moe

Erstaunlich dass soviele zu Ubuntu wechseln würden.. Ich musste mich beruflich mit Ubuntu beschäftigen, und halte es nicht für eine schlechte Distrie, allerdings sind die Zielgruppen von Gentoo und Ubuntu ja eigentlich grundverschieden..

----------

## sidious

Arch

Debian

----------

## xraver

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Wenn das Gentoo Project von heute auf morgen zusammenbrechen würde, würde ich es forken.
> 
> Es gibt keine andere GNU/Linux-Distri die meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

 

Joop, volle Zustimmung.

----------

## slick

Umfrage verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

@Scup  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3633373.html#3633373  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  

----------

## tazinblack

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @gentop Ja ich kenn noch HPUX, und das aktiv, ich administriere immerhin 14 HPUX-CAD Workstations 

 

Mit was für nem CAD-System drauf ?

----------

## nikaya

Habe schon ein wenig bei Arch Linux reingeschnuppert.Gefällt mir gut aber an Gentoo kommt es nicht ran.

Ansonsten evtl. noch LFS oder Debian.

----------

## musv

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Ich würde mal VLOS testen.

 

Hmm, als bei dem Link komm ich direkt bei einer Webseitenagentur in Puerto Rico und der DomRep raus. Ok, als Arbeitsumgebung könnte ich mir das durchaus auch gerne vorstellen, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß die gut bezahlen (können).

Als Alternative würde ich mich am ehesten für etwas entscheiden, wo ich die Pakete nach meinem Geschmack selbst konfigurieren könnte. Ich glaub, da würde dann 'n LFS rauskommen.

Mit Slackware hab ich vor 2 Jahren mal rumgespielt. Der Installer ist dabei beim Anlegen und Benutzen einer Bootpartition gescheitert. Slackware wollte das alles unbedingt auf die Rootpartition schmeißen.

Durch Suse8.0 hab ich mein Suse-Trauma bekommen. Kein weiterer Kommentar nötig.

Bei Fedora bin ich an einfachsten Konfigurationen gescheitert (cups-pdf, Netzwerk,..., alles wo man zum Installieren die Kernelsourcen brauchte). 

Mit Ubuntu hab ich mich jetzt erst rumgeplagt. Aus irgendeinem Grund wollten da die lm_sensors nicht. Und der Grafiktreiber hat mir bei GoogleEarth auch nur Müll angezeigt. Hatte dann auf den Rechner ein Gentoo draufgebügelt, und alle diese Probleme waren vergessen. Auch das Zumüllen meiner grub.conf bei Kernelupdates ging mir auf den Wecker. Dazu noch die vielen komischen Paketnamen....

Mit *-BSD hab ich noch gar keine Erfahrungen. Hatte mal Solaris10 rumgespielt, ist aber auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Ich glaub, wenn man sowieso auf gentoospezifische Sachen verzichten müßte, würde es auch ein Knoppix oder ein grml tun.

----------

## Fabiolla

Ich vermisse Archlinux.

Hab im Sommer mal eine zeitlang mir Archlinux 'rumgespielt' - hat mir gut gefallen.

Einfach zu konfigurieren, schneller Bootvorgang (einfache Init-Scripts).

Schade das pacman keine Split-Packages für Kde hat, ansonten IMHO eine sehr gut Distribution.

lg

----------

## Thargor

Mich würd's vermutlich zu freeBSD hinziehen, rein aus Neugier.

Ansonsten warte ich aber auch auf dakjo's Fork warten.

Ich glaube LFS wäre mir zu anstrengend, da muss man ja wirklich alles selber machen, wobei ich es vielleicht demnächst mal zum Spaß austesten werde.

----------

## cng

ich würde debian nehmen, da ich auch dort "meistens" frei wählen kann. zumindest was kde angeht  :Wink: 

freeBSD hatte ich mal vor jahren drauf, als ich es neulich draufmachen wollte... kam ich nicht mal mehr

über die installation   :Embarassed: 

aus zeitmangel hatte ich grad suse 10.1 drauf. als gui-geschädigter OK, aber wenn man sich die fehler

anschaut... 

redhat/fedora = ich mag den dämlichen hut nicht   :Twisted Evil: 

ich weiss nicht warum, aber ich liebe gentoo einfach über alles, obwohl es mich oder meinen server momentan

nicht so mag   :Crying or Very sad:   aber auch das krieg ich irgendwann mal hin   :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Ich würde warscheinlich auch zu Kubuntu wechseln, für den Fall dass es Gentoo nicht mehr geben sollte,

was aber nicht passieren wird  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

